# Cossacks: european war dmcr error



## rorman35

Everytime I try to run Cossacks: European wars the game crashes and I get a dmcr error notification. I have seen people talk about renaming some video file, but I do not know where to find this. Can anyone help?


----------



## koala

Install this patch: http://www.gsc-game.com/index.php?t=downloads&ss=299&s=patch

If that doesn't work, rename or move the videos folder.


----------



## rorman35

I tried installing the patch and it did not work, where do I find the video folder?


----------



## koala

In your Cossacks folder.

Did you get an error message when you tried to install the patch?


----------



## rorman35

Where can I find the Cossacks folder?


----------



## koala

Right-click your Cossacks icon (the one you use to start the game) and select Properties. The file path in the Target box is where your Cossacks folder is. Open Windows Explorer and go to this folder.


----------



## rorman35

I found it, thanks a bunch


----------



## BoneBoy8

hey i have the same problem. does it matter what u change the name too?


----------



## koala

Rename it as anything. It's just to prevent the program finding it, so it bypasses the problem.


----------



## Holako

Hi I got the same problem, but after renaming the video folder it still doesn't work. Even trying different compatibility modes. Any help?

OS: Windows 7 - 32


----------

